

Show HN: iPhone/iPod App to Find Domains - Jasber
http://domaingroovy.com/domainfinder/

======
truthsayer
2.99 doesn't hit my sweet-spot. And I realised that the price has stopped me
from investigating the app further, to see what premium features it may offer.

~~~
Jasber
What would be your sweet spot for an app like this?

~~~
truthsayer
The sweet-spot to get me to check the app specs would be 0.59. Having now
watched the video, I'd assume that you would get a referral fee from GoDaddy,
at which point I'd want the app for 0.00.

~~~
yid
agree. It's better to build goodwill and retain me as a customer with the $0
app and you collect the referral fee, than to skim off both ends.

~~~
Jasber
Thanks for the feedback guys. I've thought a lot about this and have some
experience building domain tools. The truth is nobody ever purchases domains
through the app.

You need massive volume (like advertising) to make this model work--it's just
not there.

Making the app paid lets me keep the service running for the few people who
think it's valuable enough to pay for.

This is a better solution I think than shutting down the service all together.

I'm definitely considering an ad-supported or free version, but wanted to
start with a paid version first.

------
Jasber
This is my first mobile app so I'd love some feedback.

~~~
smountcastle
Nice presentation on your website. How are you checking name availability?
Registrars have purchased domains queried for in the past that weren't
immediately purchased by the querier. You may wish to query the TLD registries
directly to prevent that sort of behavior.

~~~
Jasber
Yea that's currently what we do, we don't go through any specific registrar
right now.

I may need to adjust this in the future, so that's something good to keep in
mind, thanks.

~~~
mruser
You should highlight this fact in your marketing. I'm buying the app now
primarily for this feature.

~~~
truthsayer
Really?

------
denysonique
the autoplayed presentation is awesome

